# Some photos from our recent show



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Just some photos from the show I went to on the weekend.

My girl Violet, she's not really a show quality doe but she loves going



















My first lactation nubian doe, Hallo. Her breeder has the second place doe.










Second in the Futurity Milker class










Senior Champion Anglo Nubian doe










My baby, love of my life, Saanen doe Primrose, who won the class.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your wins! Looks like you had a good time. :thumbup:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow those are pretty babies 
Is it me or do those goats look BIG.
Non of my girls are over one year , so I havent been around a full grown goat in a while , lolol.
So maybe thats why they look big , idk...
Beautiful pictures , that must be one heck of a camera


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh your new goats are so lovely


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Double Post


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Wow those are pretty babies
> Is it me or do those goats look BIG.
> Non of my girls are over one year , so I havent been around a full grown goat in a while , lolol.
> So maybe thats why they look big , idk...
> Beautiful pictures , that must be one heck of a camera


I was thinking this also.

Bob


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol, I dont know whether the camera comment was serious or not, I forgot to bring the camera and had to rely on mobile phones 

I dont think they are excessively big ..


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

also I'm short


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads!! Beautiful goats!!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Congrads!! Beautiful goats!!


YES, yes they are. Their mistress ain't bad looking either!

Bob


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful photos and great looking goaties! Esp if the camera was on a phone!
My goats look big too casue I am also short! I so love the shots of your saanens


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not being sarcastic , those are nice pictures !
And I don't have enough experience to tell if a goat is overly big or overly small.
I thought they were big and gorgeous , that's all 
I LOVE the goat in your first picture , so beautiful !!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

gosh thanks everyone 

Laura, thats my girl violet in the first picture. I think she is beautiful and I love her to bits. Unfortunately when she kidded for the first time she had quads and her front legs bent. She also had bad mastitis that blew out her teats, so she really isnt show quality any more. But she was successful as a junior and she just has this beautiful nature and loves going to shows, so I still enter her even though she always ends up last in her class. 

My little girl Primrose however is her daughter, and she has been very successful in the show ring this year as a kid, so fingers crossed her legs stay straight and her udder is better than mums. 

Violet and Primrose are never being sold, I love them WAY too much, they are very special goats. Even if we ever have to move back to the suburbs I told hubby we will need a place with a big backyard cos I'm keeping those two even if it means I have to take em for a walk every day lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Violet is beautiful and she has the perfect name too 
That is so sweet , I would be the same way if we ever had to give up things and move ...what a horrible thought though.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Keren are you married now?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Hee hee - kinda. Married without being actually married LOL. I'm engaged but we have no plans to actually get married, well not anytime soon anyway. If it does happen it wont be for 5 years or more ... we are happy the way things are. I do have a habit of saying 'hubby' though cos its easier and 'fiance' just sounds silly - sounds like we are planning to get married soon which is not the case. I usually say hubby or just partner. 

Did that ramble even make sense??

Laura - I love Primrose's name  this female family all have flower named. Violet's mum is magnolia. Various other females in the family include: petunia, daisy, poppy, rosie, frangipani, fleur and freesia.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm so happy for you n__n
I've missed so much!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Ohhhh look at those Nubians, thank god I only have one stall right now, I could go wild!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know , they are just gorgeous !!
I love my Nubians 
keren , I love those names , Primrose is really unique and so pretty.
One of my favorites is Magnolia . I will have to use that one, lol.
I keep going back to your pictures , your babies are really my ideal of a stunning Nubian .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Keren that makes perfect sense to call your partner spouse !
When I was in my twenties and engaged I hated saying fiancé .
It sounded so "not us" for lack of a better descripton , but I would just say significant other or other half , lolol. 
My hubby's friends just said ball and chain , lolol.
I kinda excepted that because it was said with love , not malice 
What you guys consider yourselves is what others should as well.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

gosh thanks! I love them too. Unfortunately lots of the nubians here dont have as good udders as yours in the US. We are trying to improve that. Which is why I'm so happy with Hallo's udder. 

yeah I use 'other half' as well, he usually just calls me 'the missus'


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I think the wins are fantastic, but what really impressed me is what you said about violet--entering her because she loves to show. That tells me that she's a winner, even if she ends up last in her class, because she has the right personality and an owner who loves her that much.

Fiance felt weird to me when i was engaged. Now that I'm married, husband sounds pretty weird too. I think i'll just start introducing mine as my ex-boyfriend and see what happens. I avoid labeling when i can and just call him by his first name.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Keren! Your girls are GORGEOUS! I absolutely LOVE Hallo! What a beautiful, big and long bodied looking gal! I love how noble she looks standing there posing!
Primrose looks so adorable, such a pretty girl, she definitely looks like a sweetie


----------



## Sarazgirls (Apr 12, 2011)

Engebretsen said:


> I think the wins are fantastic, but what really impressed me is what you said about violet--entering her because she loves to show. That tells me that she's a winner, even if she ends up last in her class, because she has the right personality and an owner who loves her that much.
> 
> Fiance felt weird to me when i was engaged. Now that I'm married, husband sounds pretty weird too. I think i'll just start introducing mine as my ex-boyfriend and see what happens. I avoid labeling when i can and just call him by his first name.


You can always call him, "my sweetheart", "my best love", "my other half", "the best decision I ever made", "my significant choice", "a wonderful man", or "my wonderful friend" or, "even better than my goats" 

They all sound about right.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Sarazgirls said:


> You can always call him, "my sweetheart", "my best love", "my other half", "the best decision I ever made", "my significant choice", "a wonderful man", or "my wonderful friend" or, "even better than my goats"
> 
> They all sound about right.


I guess sometimes I call him my honey. Hmm.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Sarazgirls said:


> You can always call him, "my sweetheart", "my best love", "my other half", "the best decision I ever made", "my significant choice", "a wonderful man", or "my wonderful friend" or, "even better than my goats"
> 
> They all sound about right.


They obviously all came from the mind of a female. For a guy "The Boss" is always best!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Arkie said:


> They obviously all came from the mind of a female. For a guy "The Boss" is always best!


How's that working for ya Bob ?
:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats , very nice


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> How's that working for ya Bob ?
> :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


Very well. I've been domesticated for years. hlala:

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Arkie said:


> Very well. I've been domesticated for years. hlala:
> 
> Bob


And all the credit goes to the missus I presume


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Arkie said:


> They obviously all came from the mind of a female. For a guy "The Boss" is always best!


Bob, just to be clear, The Boss is what you call your wife. ...Right?

keren, sorry we got on the tangent here.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Engebretsen said:


> Bob, just to be clear, The Boss is what you call your wife. ...Right?
> 
> keren, sorry we got on the tangent here.


Uummm, yes.

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Arkie said:


> Uummm, yes.
> 
> Bob


Ding ding ding !!!!!!!!

GOOD ANSWER


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol, thats ok I'm enjoying it


----------

